# Homemade hash ice pipe!!!



## AZshwagg (Jun 6, 2006)

Okay, I got a Gatorade bottle and I froze water only on the side that you drink from and You'll have to cut the end off. Then with a drill I drilled a hole tru the ice striaght to the other side. Then just suc the smoke thru the ice, it will be smoother and colder. I love it and it allows me to take bigger hits.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 6, 2006)

damn!!!   awesome work....i think i shall have to try that


----------



## AZshwagg (Jun 6, 2006)

you'll love it!


----------



## hoppystalker (Jun 7, 2006)

think i may give it a go myself !!


----------



## KindMind (Jun 8, 2006)

Dont they have special Bongs that have custom shafts made for ice cubes?


----------



## Bjaebjoch (Jun 8, 2006)

KindMind said:
			
		

> Dont they have special Bongs that have custom shafts made for ice cubes?



Pretty much it's just an indent in the shaft that keeps the ice from falling through to the water. Works pretty well, but the ice can melt pretty fast and I usually have to pour out the extra water or it becomes hard to pull the smoke through.


----------



## AZshwagg (Jun 8, 2006)

this way is free tho, anyone can find a drinking container. Dosen't have to be a gaterade bottle... any bottle will do then just add water and insert into freezer and waa-laa you got a free Ice pipe. I guess you can buy those bongs w\ an ice catcher but that will run you more than free water and $1.29 gaterade.


----------

